# My New 120g Malawi Tank: A Photo Journal



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm new and wanted to chronicle my project. Mostly because this is my first time setting up a tank of this size. I'm hoping that great insights might be offered at key moments to keep me from having big issues later. Here are the facts as of today.

The tank is set on its stand in place by my work area (home office). The stand had a little lateral wiggle to it that I wasn't comfortable with. So, today I built in some supports. Photo follows. On the advice I've received on this site, I took the two Penguin 200 HOB's (that I had ordered when I thought I was going to be setting up a 75g tank) back to PetSmart and ordered 2 Emperor 400's. I received 100lbs. of Tahitian Moon sand today (I have another 100lbs. ordered that will come next week), as well as my two 250W visi-therm heaters, my C-360, my 2 four packs of Tetra plants, and my "Little Time and Temp" thermometer. I cut, cleaned, and install two egg crate panels in the bottom of the tank after a thorough cleaning with plain water and a new sponge. Here are the picks:









*Here's the head-on view of my tank, it's going to be very striking. Note the egg crate in place.*









*Here's a 3/4 view of the tank. *









*Here's a picture of one of the two supports that I built into the cabinets of the tank*. The vertical 2x4's go from top to bottom and the two horizontal ones go from one wall to the other. I used Heavy Duty Quick Grip construction adhesive on the 2x4's to tie them together and to the cabinet walls. I did this because I know the particle board doesn't take to screws very well. Felt that the adhesive will give the boards a more positive contact to the rest of the stand. Once the supports were in I tested the stands movement and it is COMPLETELY solid. No movement whatsoever.  :thumb:

So, that's what I have so far. I'll post again when there is new news. My next project is to wash the sand and get the rocks. I'm planning on visiting some of our many regional rivers/creeks and hand picking my rock ( I like the idea of using local stone). I'll Clorox-rinse-sun dry all the rock then stack it in the tank using GE Silicon II to lock the rock together and be sure it is stable. :thumb:

Stay tuned.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

nice tank :thumb: keep the pics coming opcorn:


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

pretty. One thing to be aware of is the amount of space the HOB filters are going to take up behind the tank. Be sure you provide your tank with enough clearance behind to accommodate the HOBs before adding that clean sand or rock.

I wanted to do exactly what you are doing. Unfortunately my funds were running low, I decided to revamp my 75 instead of buy bigger and I also went with PFS (I really wanted the moon sand, maybe later).

I was going to do UGJ but I have since decided I hate the look of the jets. I think I'll just vacuum the sand. Sand is 100X better than any gravel.

I built my own stand from scratch. Turned out pretty good. I also built it high because my 75 is shallow version. Is your stand made for aquariums or no? I assumed no due to your need to retrofit it. Seems solid. I was concerned about mine because I left a large span in the center to accommodate a sump. Is okay after testing.

Looks good keep it up.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Can't wait to see it progress along, looks like it'll be a great tank.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

acrosstic said:


> pretty. One thing to be aware of is the amount of space the HOB filters are going to take up behind the tank. Be sure you provide your tank with enough clearance behind to accommodate the HOBs before adding that clean sand or rock.
> 
> I wanted to do exactly what you are doing. Unfortunately my funds were running low, I decided to revamp my 75 instead of buy bigger and I also went with PFS (I really wanted the moon sand, maybe later).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! The pictures don't show it, but the tank is sitting 4.5inches from the wall. That should be enough room for the Emperors, right?

The stand is an aquarium stand built for this particular 120g tank. It was a floor model that I got a really good deal on. That's why I think it had a little give in it....being moved around the store and leaned on by customers. It would probably have been fine, but with a half-ton load next to my computer equipment I decided better safe than very very sorry.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

My Emperor 280 uses 4 and 5/8's inches and is flush against the wall at that measurement, not sure if the 400's are wider or not.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good, I predict you'll be getting very little work done with the tank right next to your desk!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

brashears said:


> I'm planning on visiting some of our many regional rivers/creeks and hand picking my rock ( I like the idea of using local stone). I'll Clorox-rinse-sun dry all the rock then stack it in the tank using GE Silicon II to lock the rock together and be sure it is stable. :thumb:


DO NOT use GE silicone II!! It has additives in it to combat mildew that will kill your fish. Just stick with regular old GE silicone I for windows and doors.

Everything else seems to be coming along nicely. But depending on what you plan to keep you might want to up your filtration.

What are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> brashears said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on visiting some of our many regional rivers/creeks and hand picking my rock ( I like the idea of using local stone). I'll Clorox-rinse-sun dry all the rock then stack it in the tank using GE Silicon II to lock the rock together and be sure it is stable. :thumb:
> ...


Wow, thanks! That's the kind of thing that's really good to know! I'll pick up a tube of Silicon I before cementing the stone. The dimensions of the tank are 60Wx18Dx25.75T.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Well, I finally found some rock that I liked in a crumbling hillside next to an adult clothing/gifts store.... 

Not sure what it is, it's a bit more brittle than slate and not as soft as shale. It is a beautiful deep blue/gray color when wet. I washed it with clorox and rinsed until it didn't smell. Then I set a bucket of it soaking in tapwater for 24 hours as instructed on this site. No detectable breakdown or oily residue. Let me know your thoughts.

Also, does anyone recognize it? Is it just a weaker slate form (slate, being a metamorphic rock has lots of different stage forms)? Is it some other metamorphic? It has some very pretty crystalline veins running through parts of it that are very strong.

I used GE Silicone I as instructed, thanks IrkedCitizen. How long should I let that cure before adding water? Does this degrade at all in the high alkaline/hard water of a Malawi tank?

Thanks for your responses so far!









*Here's the rock structure in the aquarium. * I'm planning on adding another similar one on the other side to balance the tank. Then I'll add some fake plants in between as well as a airstone disc under the sand.









*Another view of the structure. *I think it's going to look nice against the moon sand.









*Here's a closer view.* Can you identify this stone?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks pretty goodâ€¦ :thumb: (looks like slate to me)

Do you have stocking plans yet?

.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

CICHLUDED said:


> Looks pretty goodâ€¦ :thumb: (looks like slate to me)
> 
> Do you have stocking plans yet?
> 
> .


Here are the species that have caught my eye:

*Peacocks*

Aulonocara Maleri Rubin Red
Auloncara Red Regal

*Haps*

Dimidiochromis Compressiceps
Nimbochromis Venustus
Protomelas Taeniolatus Red Empress

*Mbunas*

Cynotilapia Afra (Cobue and Jalo Reef)
Yellow Labs
Melanochromis Auratus
Demasoni
Flavus
"Cherry" Red Zebra

I wouldn't get all of them, of course. These are just the ones I'm interested in. I'm planning on getting about 20 fish (3 of each chosen species; one male, two females). I'm also planning on getting 1 or 2 gold nugget plecos.

Thoughts?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't get any fish that are jumpy or they'll be hurting themselves on those jagged edges.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I am certainly no expertâ€¦ but here are my thoughts

Most Mbuna are pretty aggressive, and are not recommended to mix with Hapâ€™s & peacocks. There are some exception such as yellow labs, and Aceiâ€™s (I would get 6 of each for a 120g)

Peacocks species should be chosen not resemble one another, and should be kept one male to three females.

With the Hapâ€™s you may be able to get by with one male to two femaleâ€¦

Like I said, I am no expert, Iâ€™m sure other will chime inâ€¦.

Have you considered an all male tank? 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... malawi.php

Choosing your dÃ©cor goes hand in hand with choosing your fishâ€¦

.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a set of hap livingstoni cichlids and managed to have a ratio of 1:1 spawn at least so a 2:1 ratio female to male could work though i dont recommend it even after having my 1:1 ratio mate. She get's chased constantly.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm...

Well, thanks for the input. I'll keep that in mind as I chose the fish....in a MONTH...LOL. Sometimes I feel like this project is going to take the life right out of me. I've been looking at the posts on here about slate/shale and then looking back at my work. I've about decided that I'm going to be pulling it all out and trowing it out. Better safe than sorry I don't want the fish eviscerating themselves and I've noticed that it's already flaking off...not good. So, I guess I'll be reposting images when I decide what to use. I'm in Tennessee, so good chance I'll be using good ole Tennesse smooth river rock. Just have to find a good source..

sigh...someone tell me it's all worth it... LOL :?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Its not that big a deal if it flakes off in my opinion.

I think most people around here just prefer natural looks. If this is your thing then by all means go for it.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

brashears said:


> I'm in Tennessee, so good chance I'll be using good ole Tennesse smooth river rock.


River rock is good....



brashears said:


> sigh...someone tell me it's all worth it... LOL :?


I enjoy it.... :thumb:

Just think... when it's all said and done... you can start all over on you next tank... and the next... and the next...

:dancing:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

brashears said:


> sigh...someone tell me it's all worth it... LOL :?


I have been reading this but not posting. You're doing great, and have also learned through research which means alot. It's all gonna be worth it. :thumb:



CICHLUDED said:


> Just think... when it's all said and done... you can start all over on you next tank... and the next... and the next...


Bwaa Haa Ha... 'zactly, of course you know, the only way to go is bigger.
"If a little is good, a lot has got to be better!" :lol:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Tank looks good so far, but I 'd agree that the removal of that rock would be best. River rock does look good, and will be much safer for fish to swim around quickly.

I think this tank would be a good place to mix some dwarf mbuna, a Copadichromis species, and a couple peacock males. :thumb:


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I know that everyone talks about siliconing the rocks - I have never done it, as I like to change the look often (that is fading though, as I am loving the algae on the rocks....)

Make sure they are stable, and if they are right on the egg crate - risk of movement is minmal. Rocks generally fall from large fish (fronts) running into them in a panic, or digging fish - like mbuna etc - digging around them. If you stack them right, you should be fine.

From your list, watch mixing peacocks, as they will cross breed, and same with the other fish - they MUST be dis-similar, or they will cross.

No fun having a million fry you cant sell.

The D compressicep is a cool fish - and will make sure your fry population is LOW heheh :fish:

Have fun. I think 200 lbs of sand is an awful lot for a tank of your size.

Less is more sometimes - I use 60 - 70 lbs in my 125 g (72 l x 18 w x 22 h)

A deep deep sand bed just eats up the tank, especially for the fish you are looking at.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Reel North said:


> I know that everyone talks about siliconing the rocks - I have never done it, as I like to change the look often (that is fading though, as I am loving the algae on the rocks....)
> 
> Make sure they are stable, and if they are right on the egg crate - risk of movement is minmal. Rocks generally fall from large fish (fronts) running into them in a panic, or digging fish - like mbuna etc - digging around them. If you stack them right, you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the comments. I'm starting to agree with the sand thought. Especially now that I've got the stones set (picture update next). I figured I'd put in 3 inches worth and settle it in. Then I'd keep one bag for the future and return the others. PetSmart will give me a store gift card on what I return, which I can use for food, meds, etc. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay...now I've got the stones set and cemented in place. I'm much happier with this configuration, and still got out on the cheap. Found a local landscaping biz that had river rock that you could hand pick for $12 per 10gal bucket. One bucket is what you're looking at. Cleaned and rinsed just like before. Some of these rocks have some really nice veining and grain to them (they obviously got upper front of the piles). Let me know your thoughts.









*Front View:* two big rubble piles with lots of nooks and crannies. Still planning on putting a few plants in the middle.









*3/4 View:* You can just see the 5" air disc I've installed behind the far back pile.









*Left Pile*









*Right Pile*










Thanks for your help so far. Next, cleaning and installing sand.....woo hoo!


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

why did you put an egg crate?
help me out here. haha
i want to know


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Frenz9 said:


> why did you put an egg crate?
> help me out here. haha
> i want to know


There's a good article/video about the reasons for using egg crate here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/eggcrate.php


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks man
your da best


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Update: Last post was for the completion of the rock piles. Then I rinsed an added the Tahitian Moon sand. Reel North was correct, I ended up needing 100lbs. of sand to get the 3 inches of coverage I was looking for. So, I put 20lbs. in storage and took the rest back to PetSmart. They gave me cash on the spot, no problems. I then set up the plants, taking them off their cheesy bases and siliconing them to some river rocks I had left over. Let them cure. Then I added water! Set up the filters (2 Emperor 400's and a C-360). Set up the heaters (2 Stealth 250W). Set up the canopies and lights (2 Perfecto single bulb flourescents). Set up the air pump.

This was the one moment of panic I had. I completed filling the tank and I could hear a trickling noise....NOT GOOD!   

Turns out the check valve I installed on the air line was garbage, so I taped the line up above the water level and went to the store for a new one. Whew! It could have been so much worse.

Well, here are the pics of the job so far. Questions and comments welcome!









*We have water!*









*3/4 view*









*Lighting view*









*Lit 3/4 view*

















*Interiors*

*P.S.: *For those who want to make comment on the cheesy castle....This whole tank was a Father's Day gift and that decoration was hand-picked by my 5 year old daughter, so I love it and it's staying. :lol: (It also has some nifty caves in it.)

Same for the shells, they were gathered by my daughter at the beach and she wanted the fish to have them, so we cleaned them and Bob's your favorite Uncle!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!
You rock piles turned out gret. I bet you about #@&*! when you heard the trickle noise I know I would have!!!
Glad you explained about the castle, I was gonna comment...
P.S. How many people in TN say "and Bob's your favorite Uncle!" ? :thumb:


----------



## schlekw (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW I think the tank looks great!!!
The lights and rocks and background go well together, same with the darker plants.
I can't wait to see what it looks like when you get some good fish in there and they color up.

P.S. I would go with more peacocks/haps than mbuna because of the rock amount and hiding spaces. I'm sure it will look great no matter what though


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good.

Why did you want a 3" sand bed?

Another thing about the plastic castle that you have to watch out for is some plastic decorations have been known to make people's tanks stink. Literally. Because of some manufacturing flaw they release an ammonia type smell. I have read at least 3 threads on this website since February about people's tanks smelling bad and it ended up being the plastic decoration. So if your tank starts to stink then first thing you should remove is the castle to see if it goes away.


----------



## legalequality (Apr 14, 2008)

great looking tank,
I have things in my tanks that my kids picked out too, so I understand that.
keep posting pics when you get fishies...

the Marmalade cat offers some interesting color to an tank.
if you like that kinda fish in your tank.
I want a tank like that near my desk. study that when your stressed about work.

I have plans for a 210 in my basement finish.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, well no post in a long time because I don't think cycling makes for very interesting posts. Sufficed to say that the cycling went off without a hitch or any casualties. Now reading Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 5 on a nice stable basis. Started adding fish this week, and this is what I have so far:

2x P. Socolofi
2x Yellow Lab
2x "Ruby Crystal" Peacock
1x Unidentified Peacock
1x Syn. Eupterus

All are around 2" juveniles.

Here are some pics.









P. Socolofi, this is the dominant fish in the tank, but he's not too feisty. He's not injured anyone. You can see in the foreground the sand pile he's built. He's claimed the castle, as any king would. My 5 year old daughter has dubbed him "Diamond." Long may his reign be...









This is the sub-dominant Socolofi, named "Goff" (all names are the property of my 5yr old daughter). 









This is the dominant Lab, Fred. Or Fat Fred as I call him. I should note that these pictures were taken right after an EXTRA breakfast (so I could get shots), that's why they all look tubby.









Sub-Dominant Lab, Sally.









This is the larger of the two "Ruby Crystal" Peacocks. From what I've read on here they are also called Dragon's Blood Peacocks and/or Strawberry Peacocks. He's got a lot of potential for being a real pretty fish. Sorry for the bad photo, he was busy trying to get me to put more food in the tank. His name is Sparkle.









This is Sunshine, the sub-dominant "Ruby Crystal" Peacock. Best personality. Likes to hang at the front of the tank and keep me company while I work. Lighter that the other "Ruby Crystal," but still going to be really pretty I think,









This is my unidentified fish. Any help would be appreciated. Pretty sure I'll be able to figure it out as it grows though, hard to tell before they color. I Like the red and green with the dominant dark bars. Has a lot of potential. This, by the way, is Spinner.

I also have a Feather Fin Catfish, but he was not having his picture taken. He's about 1.5 inches long. My daughter, out of the blue, decided to name him "Sushi." That doesn't bode well for the little fella I know, but I still think it's hilarious.

Here's what I've special ordered but haven't received yet:

1x C. Afra (Cobue)
1x Blue Ahli
1x Red Empress
1x Aristochromis Red Top

Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm sure you know this, but your Synodontis Eupterus won't really eat algae, which means you have to feed it. I hope you have more luck than I do feeding your Syno then I do, because my mbuna intercept the sinking wafers before they get to him


----------



## Crippldogg (Jul 30, 2004)

tank looks great (minus the castle  )

My only comment would be the sand and your HOB filters. You may want to pull the intake of the filters up higher to keep sand from getting into you intake. Mbuna like to dig and spit sand, if the sand gets in the filters it will screw them up.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies:
*
NYjets51:* Yes, I knew they don't eat algea. I don't have any algae in the tank now anyway since it's new. Sushi seems to be doing just fine on the NLS sinking pellets that everyone else eats. He's right in there picking them up with everyone else. I do supliment with Spirulina Brine Shrimp (Hikari) and Algea wafers, but the only thing I've seen him go after is the NLS, he seems to love it. 
*
Crippldogg:* Thanks for the heads up. I've got the nozzles for the HOB's and the C-360 about 6" off the floor and there doesn't seem to be any issues yet. I'll watch closely and adjust if needed.

thanks again!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good!!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

:thumb: 
Nuff said


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

brashears said:


> This is the sub-dominant Socolofi, named "Goff" (all names are the property of my 5yr old daughter).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that subdominant brown/tan? I have never seen a brown/tan Ps. socolofi - both sexes are blue.

I understand some fish getting fatter from a large feeding - but that Lab.'s stomach size concerns me. :-? The fattest fish I have had were females ready to spawn - and they never have reached that size.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I was concerned as well, bloat is definately a possibility with Fat Fred I think.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

You might want to rethink your stocking OR decorating. A dominant socolofi may spend most of his time chasing your peacocks around. They're not as aggressive as a kenyi or anything, but they're quite a bit more aggressive than labs or acei. Acei might be a better fit because of temperment and relative lack of hiding places in the rocks. If you really like the socolofi, you might want to add some more hiding places.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> brashears said:
> 
> 
> > This is the sub-dominant Socolofi, named "Goff" (all names are the property of my 5yr old daughter).
> ...


No, the sub socolofi is blue, a darker blue with more distinct bars, as a matter of fact. Just a poor picture.

On Fred, I thought that too, and am still watching him. He seems to eat fine and has regular bowel movements with no signs of irritation. Like I said, I am keeping an eye on him.

On the Socolofi, I've read conflicting reports so I went ahead because I think they have interesting behavior and reasonably attractive looks. If it becomes an issue I'll taking back to the LFS on trade. I am planning on ultimately having about 20 fish in the tank, made up mainly of Haps and Peacocks. I think that will help with any aggression as well.

thanks for the comments!


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Well, it's been a while since I've updated this thread. The Aquarium is pretty much stocked now, and I could be happier. Everyone seems to be healthy and happier and I haven't lost a fish yet (knock on wood). The issue with the Yellow Lab that several of you were concerned with having bloat turned out to be pregnancy. She is now holding for her second time. I've had a socolofi who's held three times now and a Ruby Crystal peacock who's held once. Seems like they're happy if they're getting busy . Here is a list of the stock:

2x P. Socolofi (breeding pair)
2x Yellow Lab (breeding pair)
2x Ruby Crystal Peacocks (breeding pair)
1 German Red Peacock male
1 Ruby Red Peacock male
1 Flametail (Ngara) Peacock male
1 Lemon Jake unsexed
1 C. Afra (cobue) male
1 P. Acei male
1 Taiwan Reef male
1 Albino Taiwan Reef unsexed
1 H. Chrysonotus male
1 Aristochromis Red Top unsexed
1 S. Fryeri unsexed
1 Red Empress female (unlucky)
1 Synodontis Eupterus (Featherfin Catfish)
1 Spotted Highfin Pelostomus

They all seem to be getting on fine. The male Socolofi is the dominant, but he seems to be okay except the few days he's courting the female. No real damage even then. Here are some pics. Let me know what you think!


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

No comments on the new stock listing? I was interested to hear peoples thoughts. The only changes since my last post is that I've added a beautiful Strawberry Peacock male and I've removed the male socolofi. He was just getting on my nerves. He wasn't really doing any damage to the other fish, just being aggressive, and giving the female socolofi no peace. Since his removal the overall peace of the tank has vastly improved.

Another question: I've read some conflicting information about water hardness for Lake Malawi. The article on "Setting Up a Lake Malawi Tank" on this site says that Lake Malawi has a high alkalinity (say 8.0 - 8.8 pH), but a relatively soft gH and kH hardness. Then I've read, even in the "Rift Lake Recipe" article that we want to have a hard water setup. What's the ruling? I've currently got the water at a pH of about 8.4 and the hardness relatively high at around 350ppm gH and 400ppm kH. Can someone shed some light? opcorn:


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

It looks like your "unidentified" from the first set of pics is a Ruby Red Peacock. He's starting to color up nicely. The other male looks like an albino ruby red to me. Is that the one that they called a crystal peacock?

What is the new guy? The one you didn't mention in the first stock list. Is that a copadichromis azureus?


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

On another note, how do you like the Moon Sand? Does it seem to stay fairly clean? I've been wanting to convert one of my tanks to it, but I'm worried about the red detrius standing out like a sore thumb.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

In terms of water conditions, what is your water like coming out of the tap? Most fish are bred and raised in tap water, and don't really care what Lake Malawi is like. I didn't look back...your fish aren't WC, are they? If they're locally purchased, and your tap water is reasonably close, I wouldn't worry about it.

Using straight tap water (dechlorinated of course) is nice because it's reliable. Same water enters the aquarium every time. I like consistency, as do my fish.


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

THanks for the comments!

MHenrichs48: I love the Moon Sand. Yes, you can notice the red detritus, but no more than I can notice it in my buddy's tank with pool sand. I think you'd have to get something in a brown or rust color to make it blend at all. I actually like that it stands out a bit, helps with the vacuuming. The fish seem to love the black sand too, they're always filtering it and flashing on it.

Mithesaint: Thanks for the comments. I won't worry about the hardness too much from your, and others, comments. The water in my area is pretty hard to start with. You think I should lay off the "Rift Lake Recipe" mix? Just let them try out the local Tap water (dechlorinated, of course)? It would certainly make water changes easier.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you should lay off of the rift lake recipe. You are doing too much work. Fish keeping is supposed to be fun and enjoyable. Doing too much maintenance isn't fun.

I keep Tropheus in dechlorinated tap water with no ill effects. My Duboisi breed for me regularly. My Moliro aren't big enough to breed yet but I am sure they will breed for me also.

But if you decide to stop you need to do it gradually. Each water change use less and less of it until you are using none.

The tank is looking good though. :thumb:


----------



## brashears (Jun 20, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I think you should lay off of the rift lake recipe. You are doing too much work. Fish keeping is supposed to be fun and enjoyable. Doing too much maintenance isn't fun.
> 
> I keep Tropheus in dechlorinated tap water with no ill effects. My Duboisi breed for me regularly. My Moliro aren't big enough to breed yet but I am sure they will breed for me also.
> 
> ...


Thanks, again, for the comments. I'll do that, slowly reduce the dose until it's unnecessary. I'll watch coloring and behavior for any drastic changes to see how they react. It's not that big a hassle to mix it up, just don't want to feel like I'm spending time and money on something that's really not improving the fish's environment.

thanks again!


----------

